# Best Chickens who lay blue eggs



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

hope you can all help, at the moment I have two Rhode Rangers, a Pied Ranger, a Bluebelle and two. blue Orpington's, 

All eventually will be laying brown eggs, I want to add next year two chickens who lay blue eggs but are not skitty as cream legbars, also a chicken who likes to be picked up but lays atleast 200 eggs a year minimum

Also can anyone suggest a white laying egg chicken to please

All suggestions appreciated


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ameraucanas or Easter Eggers are usually the most common blue egg layers. Both are quite friendly and lay well.

White eggs are most commonly laid by Leghorns, but there are many other white egg laying breeds out there.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you Courage, I know the cream legbars lays blue eggs but can be flighty, though saying that my One of my rhode rangers was on my garage roof this week, she came down at her own will, though I had to clip her wings again, I only clipped them two months ago, though I am assuming she is maturing that's why I have had to clip her again


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought only Easter Eggers, Araucana, and Ameraucana were the only breeds to lay blue tinted eggs. From what I just googled all three breeds lay more than 200 eggs per year _of course only as long as ideal conditions are met. _ As with any breed the yearly egg estimations are just that, estimations assuming ideals conditions are met.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess one question I should have asked was , what country. Not all breeds are the same or available everywhere.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Apyl, thanks for the advice, the country is England , live in the country in Nottinghamshire, can get colder than London but I don't use heat lamps as I want them to be hardy,


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ah now I understand why I have not heard of Cream legbars lol. From what I was just reading they were just introduced to the US in 2011 so they are pretty rare here. Sorry I'm no help with breeds outside the US. If you have the breeds I mentioned near you I would assume their egg production would be the same where your at.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Apyl,appreciate your help


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have six Cream Legbars and they are the friendliest in a mixed flock of 77. The Roos come right up and just watch what I'm doing, they let me examine them no problem. The two older girls I will admit are a little more standoffish but the youngest one, the crested one, is the biggest cuddle bug. She always seeks me out and tried to get on my lap or hide under my legs where I'm sitting. I hear they get even more calm once they start laying. Earlier this year I had a broody and her chicks-also very relaxed-let me move her around and inspect the chicks as I needed to. Very, very vibrant blue eggs these all came from.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi & welcome I'm from England too  
I have 3 cream legbar's & they are the most curious & quick learning out of my flock, they are slightly flighty but nothing I would be concerned about, but I do have a gold pencilled hamburg, who lays small white eggs,she can really fly!! 
I'm sure if you had the time you could get them use to being picked up. One of mine sometimes flys onto me from top of the coop if I hav a pot of food in my hand!


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Kessy and Sarah

I like the cream legbars and reading up on them I think they are not any more flighter than the rhode islands, mine have a huge area to forage on, parts of it is covered so they cannot fly, though all clipped, I might try a few in the pack


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I love my cream legbar. Let us know if you do & how you get on


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I have also been thinking of getting cream legbars but I have heard mixed reports about their production and also their noise level. Noise is a concern where I live.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

My cream legbar hens are not noisy at all, someone near me has rhode islands & they are a hell of a lot noisier than any of my girls.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Sarah, and Buddy Rhode islands can be noisy mine are clucking all the time but depends on your neighbours mine seem fine with it has they are country folk


----------

